# What does a plumber call the piece of pipe



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

That is used when a closet bend is too low? This piece of pipe brings the closet bend up to grade so the wax ring can be installed without a plastic horn embedded into the wax ring? TIA for your help. My memory fails to recall what this pipe was/is called. Anyone know what I am referring to?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I've heard it called a "Dutchman", which is a patch or filler in wood working.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Dutchman here too


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> I've heard it called a "Dutchman", which is a patch or filler in wood working.


Exactly...that's it. However I didn't know it was the same name for wood fill in cabinets etc. Thanks guys.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Might be a CA thing. Anyone from outside California wish to pipe in?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> I've heard it called a "Dutchman", which is a patch or filler in wood working.


I've heard it called a screw up. Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The terminology "Dutchman" fits here as well..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> I've heard it called a screw up. Lol


Not a screw up. Rather a fix of a screw up.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Picture ? I know I use an extension ring for a flange if they raise the floor. Other than that I never have an issue.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> Not a screw up. Rather a fix of a screw up.



Just kidding around, either way a screw up


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I had to install two today. Dutchmans


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I have used these on lead bends, sounds like a lead extension.. And I guess the name is a "dutch ma" thanks plumbing zone. I developed a nice system for this. I mold the new extension to fit inside the existing lead bend then I shove a large wet rag down the pipe . and I surround the exterior of the lead bend with a wet rag also. then I pour lead in between the 2 pieces. creating one solid piece. the wet rags are so the hot lead doesn't melt through any existing piping. on a side note you have to clean the leads a little first by scraping to expose fresh lead.


----------

